

The nasty truth about fast-food nation - jimiwen
http://www.salon.com/2015/01/04/chain_restaurants_are_killing_us_billionaire_bankers_minimum_wage_toilers_and_the_nasty_truth_about_fast_food_nation/

======
mikerichards
_This is what we eat, this is where we work, this is what we do to our land:
It 's nasty and must be rethought_

Do to our land? What must be rethought? Yeah, he never got to the "rethinking"
part

 _I tried to imagine the great national efforts that had made such lunatic
efficiency possible_

Yeah, typical socialist thinking. Somehow fast-food restaurants was another
Manhattan project....but for evil.

 _I refer not only to roads and sewers and small-business loans but also to
something much more direct._

Ah yes, someone has been listening to Obama and can't come up with an original
idea. "You didn't build that".

What a horrible article, but oh so typical by those that claim they "care".

